# Inderjit & his Indian relatives... let's hope all is well.



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2004)

I doubt that I am the only one who has been concerned about Inderjit.

He has relatives in India. I do not know where at in India. I don't suppose he ever mentioned the exact location to anyone? He once posted about visiting there but it was a Stuff and Bother thread since deleted. It can only be hoped that they are not caught up in this.

He has not been to the forum in a couple weeks, but his university Autumn term ended two weeks ago so he may have gone home to Wolverhampton. He does visit India sometimes though, I can only hope he is not there right now. His Spring term should be starting in a couple weeks, and if his being away from the forum is related to a break in classes we may not hear from him until then.

I think it would be good to just hope or pray for now and try not to worry at least until his Spring term will have had plenty time to start. Statistically it is unlikely he or his family are caught up in this, right? I'm very hopeful and I believe he is okay.

There may be other forum members who live in, visit, or have relatives in the effected areas?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the concern, I am fine though. My family lives in North India a long way away from the south, though I know several Sri Lankans. My heart goes out to all those who have lost loved ones in the tragedy though. Have been away because of lack of a internet connection.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 4, 2005)

That is such a great relief that I gladly use my post no 2000 to tell you how relieved I am too hear that you are OK!


----------

